# Feliz Aniversário Mangato!



## Ivonne do Tango

Feliz aniversário amigo forista...

Y, como decimos en español por estos lares, que sea por muchos más!

Cariños,
Ivonne


----------



## Vanda

Gatão!!! Mais um ano!!! Como os gatos têm 7 vidas, 
quer dizer que você ainda tem 6 vezes mais este tanto de vida pela frente!!!

Que sejam muitos retornos! 
Parabéns!!! ​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

!!!!FELIZ CIMPLEAÑOS!!!

Anque tu digas que la cuanta  es regresiva... es bueno tener amigos que recuerden lo especial, amable, acertado, oportuno, colaborador...y tantas cosas más, que uno pueda ser...

Como en este caso...

Deseo para ti, mucha Salud, Tranquilidad y Amor, lo demas viene por añadidura...

Un beso grande, con abrazos incorporados... 
TQM Gato.

Y la torta


----------



## mirx

En muy buen hora señor, tus posts siempre son muy bien recibidos y bastante ilustrativos. ¡Qué vengan más!


----------



## Outsider

Feliz aniversário! Bem haja.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Mangato! 

Un gran abrazo.


----------



## olivinha

Parabéns pra você
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida

Por que es un chico excelente
Por que es un chico excelente
Por que es un chico excelente
Y siempre lo será
Y siempre lo será

Beijão, Gatão!


----------



## bb008

*¡FELIZ CUMPLESIGLOS!, ¡Ups PERDÓN! FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS MANGATO*

*Recibe una sonrisa que no puedes ver,*
*junto a un abrazo que no puedes sentir*
*de una persona que no ves*
*pero que siempre se acordará de ti...FELICIDADES.*


----------



## Mirlo

_Cumpleaños feliz, te deseo yo a ti, cumpleaños muy tarde...._

Felicidades,


----------



## Nanon

Mirlo said:


> _Cumpleaños feliz, te deseo yo a ti, cumpleaños muy tarde...._


Hago de segunda voz en este coro.
Besos atrasados


----------

